# Post your favorite aquascape



## shift

I'm planing on a getting a larger tank (either big corner or 55G) in a few months have been spening endless hours looking at aqua scape. I want the new tank to be extra amazing. Below are a few of my favorites so far.

If you have come across any amazing designs post them for all to enjoy! (and me to steal ideas!)


----------



## xspidermikex

I like this one


----------



## junglefowl

This is my brother tank and I love it...search for his thread "Riversun - The Forests" in the forum...you will see...


----------



## driftwoodhunter

junglefowl said:


> This is my brother tank and I love it...search for his thread "Riversun - The Forests" in the forum...you will see...


I've been following this tank's journal, and it is def. one of my top favorites, too. I really want to try something similar in a 40B...


----------



## shift

I agree, the forest design is pretty amazing!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I've saved so many for inspiration, I can't narrow them down. But here are 3. I wish I could credit the tank's owners, but I don't have that info...


----------



## shift

The first and 3rd one are really neat. first one looks like a diy 3d background with.. could be a cool project!


----------



## shift

Another pretty cool one i came across. a bit to much work to maintain but pretty cool


----------



## ryantube

shift said:


> Another pretty cool one i came across. a bit to much work to maintain but pretty cool


This one is my screen saver. It can be done using a stainless steel mat hung by transparent wires. I would say 4 fishing threads would do the trick.


----------



## Green_Flash

This one, called "Amazon" winner of the 2012 IAPLC is stunning. 










Also love this epiphytic layout.


----------



## shift

Wow those are both beautiful . I really like the amazon one. I wonder how much upkeep that would actually be? It looks like most of the trees are moss. For building the "trees" Could you use any random wild branches or are only certain types aquarium safe?

I would love to create something like that in my tank,


----------



## shift

Two more cool ones


----------



## Green_Flash

shift said:


> Wow those are both beautiful . I really like the amazon one. I wonder how much upkeep that would actually be? It looks like most of the trees are moss. For building the "trees" Could you use any random wild branches or are only certain types aquarium safe?
> 
> I would love to create something like that in my tank,


I am interested as well, for the type of wood used, it has very straight and tree like branches and apparently smooth bases. Branchy manzinita is close but not exact.


----------



## puopg

This is from the AGA 2012. Best of Show. I love how he does a gradient of green to red using 2 types of rotalas. Also, the depth given by the large slopes gives me the feeling of like a cliff or something. I like how the slopes are very 'textured' and not smooth. Feels more natural.


----------



## Kinection

Shift's 1st and 2nd post pics were my all time favorites and Greenflash's
first pic post is SICK!


----------



## MSG

Pretty much all the tanks pictured in this thread are phenomenal, but I'm just curious to know what type of maintenance is required to keep a tank like that pristine? 

Are these tanks actually kept intact & running after the photograph is taken & entered into a contest?

Some of them just don't seem practical without constant trimming every 2 weeks.

Regardless, all the tanks are visually stunning & just seeing a tank like that almost instantly lures countless new people into the hobby. 

Octopus designed tanks I don't think I've ever seen before.

Also one piece of information that should always be posted with these types of tank is the SIZE. 

I'm always shocked at the smaller nano scaped tanks.


----------



## shift

Well Moss if fairly slow grower, and if you do low tech, i wouldn't imagine it would be to much maintenance.. my goal is to do something amazing via the low tech route.


----------



## stevenjohn21

I hope Tom doesn't mind me posting a pic of his tank ! ....Or for using it as my screensaver lol
This has to be my favourite though....


----------



## Rush3737

Saw that one elsewhere... love it.

Makes me sad to know that when my first one is done it's going to look like absolutely crap compared to that.


----------



## stevenjohn21

Rush3737 said:


> Saw that one elsewhere... love it.
> 
> Makes me sad to know that when my first one is done it's going to look like absolutely crap compared to that.


 
LOL im sure when Tom and all these other Pro's first started scaping, they were in the same boat ! Time and patience is the key ....so im told ;-)


----------



## hisxlency

is there a thread on this build? 



stevenjohn21 said:


> I hope Tom doesn't mind me posting a pic of his tank ! ....Or for using it as my screensaver lol
> This has to be my favourite though....


----------



## stevenjohn21

Make sure you have nothing planned for the next 5 hours ;-)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149265&highlight=plantbrain


----------



## shift

stevenjohn21 said:


> Make sure you have nothing planned for the next 5 hours ;-)
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149265&highlight=plantbrain


There goes todays productivity at work ...


----------



## hisxlency

Thanks guys, I have it open as a tab among 10 that are work related..oh boy lol


----------



## lamiskool

Driftwoodhunter heres the link to the guy who made that first tank, sadly its not up anymore I believe, it was also one of my favorites. Theres also vids of his fish shooting/eating
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119853

Also Green_Flash that first pic just became my favorite scape...or I should say multiple scape. 

Heres my contribution and another fav of mine! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE0fqwR4doA


----------



## Yankee

stevenjohn21 said:


> I hope Tom doesn't mind me posting a pic of his tank ! ....Or for using it as my screensaver lol
> This has to be my favourite though....


I love this scape. It always reminds me of Whoville


----------



## TetraFan

lamiskool said:


> Heres my contribution and another fav of mine!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE0fqwR4doA


How the heck do you get a waterfall inside an aquarium?!?! -mind boggled-:icon_eek:


----------



## hisxlency

TetraFan said:


> How the heck do you get a waterfall inside an aquarium?!?! -mind boggled-:icon_eek:


I just watched it and my mind is blown. the underwater waterfall is insane! and confusing..lol :icon_eek:


----------



## Green_Flash

That avatar tank is another one of my favorites, the waterfall is sand it looks like.


----------



## lamiskool

yup its sand


----------



## shift

That avatar tank is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Tank Man

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascaping-categories-my-own-take-on-it.5970/

This whole thread is full of amazing tanks


----------



## Green_Flash

I also like to browse the AGA website for loads of nice scapes and ideas.
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/


----------



## hisxlency

Tank Man said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascaping-categories-my-own-take-on-it.5970/
> 
> This whole thread is full of amazing tanks


amazing thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## Green_Flash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3fnsHOzp0&list=UUEUaJX2Zq9_2l3xe4thuBwA&index=27

Also like this one, the discus are amazing in a well planted tank.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/get-excited-and-make-something.6626/

Best thread ive ever encountered, 18 pages of pure awesome.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/get-excited-and-make-something.6626/
> 
> Best thread ive ever encountered, 18 pages of pure awesome.


What a cool site!


----------

